# Epson R1800 Print Problems



## darz1984 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I haven't used my R1800 with bulk system for around 2months, and the prints are really bad now! I've tried cleaning the heads about 10 times but it still isnt perfect.

Any suggestions?


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, Sorry to say that the R1800 is known for clogged print heads that's why Epson came out with the R1900 printer with Teflon print heads. 
Try laying a folded up paper towel under the path of the print head with some windex with amonia D on it and run the print head over it a few times to clean the bottom of the print head. Clean the print head capping station wiper. Put some of the windex with amonia d on the sponge in the capping station and unplug the power so it dosent suck the windex out and manually park the print head on the capping station and let it soak for a few hours to a day. This is your best shot at getting it cleaned and working. Some have a software utility that does a cleaning every few day to prevent cloggs. I'm sure this has cost you a set of cartridges :-( If you can't get it going send me an email I would be interested in it for parts. Maybe we could work a trade or something?

Philip [email protected]



darz1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I haven't used my R1800 with bulk system for around 2months, and the prints are really bad now! I've tried cleaning the heads about 10 times but it still isnt perfect.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## hechtgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Check this post out, it may have the solution you need.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t41493.html


----------

